# Turbo M50 - Where to do the turbo oil return on oil pan?



## Andrew_BR (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys. 

I've finished turbocharging my 95 325i and even with great technical aknologe to have it done in my home-workshop, I have a great problem that looks insolucionable for me.

I've made my oil return on the best place I could, wich is on the highest point of the oilpan. But it's a spot that still has oil, so what's happening is : that oil fills part of the hose that comes from the turbocharger and becaus of that it cant return enough oil to the oil pan, so it goes thru the turbocharger and burns a great amount of oil on the exhaust.


How do you guys did the return? Does anybody has foto of it?


----------



## Andrew_BR (Sep 18, 2006)

can't belive that nobody knows to answer a simple question as this one....


----------



## OLEZZ (Mar 8, 2009)

works fine with the return under oil, but you need at least 25mm outside diameter on the piping, and correct angle on it.


----------



## OLEZZ (Mar 8, 2009)

pic:

http://www.dump.no/files/f37426aff89b/r2.JPG

u dont need so much angle, but you need a bit.


----------



## Andrew_BR (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh my, Ollezz!

Tank you very much!! It's for shure my bad angle and thin piping my problem. Sometimes we don't pay attention to the simpliest things and they give us an enormous headache! ehehhe

Thanks again! I'm modifying my one such as yours and it must be ok then!


----------



## leomarcus (Nov 13, 2009)

*oil return*

Is the oil return posted in photo tested? I?m making my 325i m50 turbo also, and the oil line showed in previous images seems to be down oil level in oil sump.
Look at this image i will post...do you think is good place for hole for oil return?

http://www.dump.no/files/57f24b17c012/oilreturn.JPG


----------



## DonutMan (Jan 8, 2010)

*jumping in with both feet..*

Hey guys.

I've just started to prepare for an m50 ( rebuild 330 internals ) stroker. With possible turbo in the future. Do you guys have a journal which i could have a look, so i know what to expect.

Cheers Donut........................:thumbup:


----------

